# Jesus Christ Superstar production



## jgarciaserra (May 23, 2013)

Hi! 
I'd love to share with you some pics and audios of a JCS Production that I've produced (Musical direction, multimedia, etc.) in a concert style. 
It's a non profit production but with professional artists. 
More than 1500 attenders in 3 shows and more than 80 artists. 

Photographs
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jesu...306538081?id=435447306538081&sk=photos_stream

Audio recorded directly from the mixing desk (Digi Venue)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F90966373[/flash]


----------



## gwillimw (May 23, 2013)

The band and singers sound great! And a nice mix to boot. Congrats!


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 27, 2013)

> The band and singers sound great! And a nice mix to boot. Congrats!



Thanks, it was a big effort. In Spain isn't easy a performance in English. We projected translated supertitles via modul8.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633636985306/show/

Some videos on TV.


----------



## PerryD (May 27, 2013)

Great production! It's not an easy play to do well, even in your native language! _-) 
-Perry-


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 27, 2013)




----------

